# Battery, Which One?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

What would be the best battery out there to buy for the OB? How is Optima and which one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Personally, I think Trojan makes the best one...but that's just my opinion. I'd recommend 2x6v vs. a single 12v.

Here is a great site for battery info.
http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Personally, I think Trojan makes the best one...but that's just my opinion. I'd recommend 2x6v vs. a single 12v.
> 
> Here is a great site for battery info.
> http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


*a big X2.*

There have been other recent threads on this, and it appears that the majority of folks who've switched to two 6v. batteries would never go back to two 12v. batteries. Personally I lke the Trojans, they may be a little pricier than other brands, but they get a big two thumbs up from me. I'd suggest keeping away from Interstate 12v. deep cycle batteries - that's experience speaking!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been shopping batteries for some time now. I wanted to get the trojan t105s, but couldn't find them anywhere for less that about $125 each. I ended up getting two Energizer GC2 6v Golf Cart Batteries at Sam's Club for $66.00 each. I haven't used them, but they are rated at 220 amp hours just like the Trojans. I figure that if they last at least half as long as the trojans, I made out. Also, right now, spending less is better, as I purchased a new trailer a month ago, and a new TV a few days ago.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> I have been shopping batteries for some time now. I wanted to get the trojan t105s, but couldn't find them anywhere for less that about $125 each. I ended up getting two Energizer GC2 6v Golf Cart Batteries at Sam's Club for $66.00 each. I haven't used them, but they are rated at 220 amp hours just like the Trojans. I figure that if they last at least half as long as the trojans, I made out. Also, right now, spending less is better, as I purchased a new trailer a month ago, and a new TV a few days ago.


I see your logic on the batteries lasting 1/2 as long and you're even on money. In my opinion it is about the performance of the battery, not the life (life = until it won't charge again). I get a lot of time on a full charge with my 2x6v and I don't worry about running out of power on the 3rd or 4th day. I can get through 3-4 days without an additional charge. To me...that is the value, not the fact the batteries cost 2x. When I'm camping, I don't want to deal with not having power and then have deal/worry about that problem for a $120 difference in price up front.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have two TROJAN 125's... they are simply great -- well worth the money --

IMO -- if you go cheap -- you get cheap...

The 125's have lasted me more then 4 days EASILY dry camping --


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have been shopping batteries for some time now. I wanted to get the trojan t105s, but couldn't find them anywhere for less that about $125 each. I ended up getting two Energizer GC2 6v Golf Cart Batteries at Sam's Club for $66.00 each. I haven't used them, but they are rated at 220 amp hours just like the Trojans. I figure that if they last at least half as long as the trojans, I made out. Also, right now, spending less is better, as I purchased a new trailer a month ago, and a new TV a few days ago.


I see your logic on the batteries lasting 1/2 as long and you're even on money. In my opinion it is about the performance of the battery, not the life (life = until it won't charge again). I get a lot of time on a full charge with my 2x6v and I don't worry about running out of power on the 3rd or 4th day. I can get through 3-4 days without an additional charge. To me...that is the value, not the fact the batteries cost 2x. When I'm camping, I don't want to deal with not having power and then have deal/worry about that problem for a $120 difference in price up front.
[/quote]

They are still 2 x 6vs, just not trojans. I'm not one to go cheap, but given the fact that I have just bought a new outback, a new 2008 Cummins Quad Cab, Solar, etc..., I'm really in the mood to stop the bleeding. I'll see how it goes!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

kev said:


> What would be the best battery out there to buy for the OB? How is Optima and which one?


Getting back to your second question on the Optima's. They are great batteries (I have one in my TV) - just not for good solid deep cycle performance. I am not a battery expert - but I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night







. I might also claim that I know just enough to be slightly less than dangerous







-- I studied the Optima's pretty well before putting one in the TV. I installed the "red top' Optima in my TV becuase they have excellant heat resistance for the hot Phoenix summers. They do claim to have a "deep cycle battery" - the 'blue top' one I think. Gel technology is not great for true deep cycle performance. For really good solid deep cycle you need the following: 1) lead acid technology, 2) thick heavy plates. This is the big plus with 6V batts over the 12V batts - is plate construction and thickness. Without getting all techie here the big thick heavy plates allow more AH's and reserve capacity in performance and allow you to take a deeper discharge without damaging the battery. Concerning the comparison above regarding Trojan vs SAMS Clubs, my simple guess would be that in the Trojan 6V battery it is considerably heavier than SAMS due to the plate construction. But as Chip states, it is not always about technology, the wallet plays into the equation also.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. I'm not sure that I would need 2 6V, because I'll be doing very little to no dry camping. So just a nice 12'er should do right?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I wonder what the weight difference is between the Costco/Sams batteries compared to the Trojans. I suspect that the difference you're paying for is alot more lead.

T-105 = 225AH @ 62 pounds


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kev said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm not sure that I would need 2 6V, because I'll be doing very little to no dry camping. So just a nice 12'er should do right?


If by "very little" you mean no more then 1-2 nights without shore power...then you'll be just fine with the battery that came with the Outback.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We have been looking into adding another 12V. Our OB came with only one, we bought the TT two years very gently used. How many days could we get out of two 12V with moderate useage? We are in Alaska, the land of the midnight sun.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm not sure that I would need 2 6V, because I'll be doing very little to no dry camping. So just a nice 12'er should do right?


If by "very little" you mean no more then 1-2 nights without shore power...then you'll be just fine with the battery that came with the Outback.
[/quote]
Mine didn't come w/a battery!!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

[/quote]
Mine didn't come w/a battery!!
[/quote]

You know you need a battery to operate the break away emergancy brakes so how could the dealer let you off the lot without one?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> You know you need a battery to operate the break away emergancy brakes so how could the dealer let you off the lot without one?


You should call the dealer and demand they provide a battery. Letting you off the lot without one puts them smack in the middle of a liability suit. (IMHO)


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You know you need a battery to operate the break away emergancy brakes so how could the dealer let you off the lot without one?


You should call the dealer and demand they provide a battery. Letting you off the lot without one puts them smack in the middle of a liability suit. (IMHO)
[/quote]
They delivered!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kev said:


> You know you need a battery to operate the break away emergancy brakes so how could the dealer let you off the lot without one?


You should call the dealer and demand they provide a battery. Letting you off the lot without one puts them smack in the middle of a liability suit. (IMHO)
[/quote]
They delivered!
[/quote]

Ha....glad to hear it. Did you have to push hard, or was it a simple request?

How did they run through the PDI without a battery installed?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The brakes still work w/o a battery. All that is needed is a small battery for the breakaway. New trailers are shipped w/o a battery. The guys that haul them from factory to dealer only use a breakaway battery to tow it. Dealers add both, a breakaway battery and a 12 volt full size battery.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The brakes still work w/o a battery. All that is needed is a small battery for the breakaway. New trailers are shipped w/o a battery. The guys that haul them from factory to dealer only use a breakaway battery to tow it. Dealers add both, a breakaway battery and a 12 volt full size battery.
> 
> Carey


That's the problem....the dealer didn't include the 12v in his Outback.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The brakes still work w/o a battery. All that is needed is a small battery for the breakaway. New trailers are shipped w/o a battery. The guys that haul them from factory to dealer only use a breakaway battery to tow it. Dealers add both, a breakaway battery and a 12 volt full size battery.
> 
> Carey


 I'm curious, is there any advantage to having a separate breakaway battery? I'd like to hear how it works. It seems to me that I will always know that my RV battery has sufficient charge to energize the brakes, since I can monitor its ability to keep a charge. With a separate breakaway battery, I'd never know its true condition. Or is my thinking completely wrong?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

After going through these threads and having an electrical background I must agree that 2X6v is the way to go if you are looking to replace a battery. But if you want to keep things simple the blue top Optima is a great battery. I have been running the Blue top in my boat for years. It is highly heat resistant and you can recharge it over and over again per design. You could even get a solar pannel and probably go for an extended period without a recharge. They are reasonably priced and are available at Sam's.


----------

